# Pr8501b datasheet desconocido



## analogico (Ago 8, 2013)

creo que es un microcontrolador de 8 bit pero no estoy seguro
lo venden en varias paginas
y se pueden encontrar fotografias

supongo que es un clon de otro integrado

pero el datasheet no esta en ninguna de las paginas habituales


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2013)

arreglar la foto,que no muestra el ic


----------



## analogico (Ago 8, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> arreglar la foto,que no muestra el ic


si es un  dip 32 negro

estudiandolo mas parece que es un led driver para displays de 7 segementos
serial
bueno no era el procesador

y es el procesador el que queria

debe ser el otro chips 

es de una balanza china

si alguien sabe el cpu que usan


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 9, 2013)

¿De donde lo has sacado? El mcu con esa matrícula tiene 40 pines si no recuerdo mal


----------



## analogico (Ago 9, 2013)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> ¿De donde lo has sacado? El mcu con esa matrícula tiene 40 pines si no recuerdo mal



32  se pueden encontrar fotos en intenet



de una balanza china con display led

estudiando el circuito es  para
controlar todos los displays con 3 lineas del procesador



pero en relidad queria  tener el datasheet  del  µprocesador


----------



## Alorca (Dic 26, 2013)

Saludos, me gustaría saber como se pueden probar estos integrados. Estoy tratando de reparar dos balanzas iguales que presentan el mismo problema... y es que no iluminan los displays le agradezco su orientación.  

Efectivamente se trata de un driver para display de 7 segmentos.


----------

